# Grinding ceramic tile



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would try a lapidary machine. The kind used to polish stones by hand. 

Will still be a little messy, but will probably remove a few MM of ceramic from the tile, of course this will cause the tile to lose some of it's gripping surface in the thinset.


ED


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Off the yop of my head how about a stationary belt sander fitted with a carbide wet or dry belt. To be clear it looks like an upside down belt sander that sits on a benchtop. 

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If that pattern on the bottom is not too dense, you could run it over a diamond tile wet saw, set to only the depth of the pattern. You'd have build a jig on the table of the saw so you only cut where the grid is.

If the table saw was set to only 1/32" or so, I wonder if it would work to run the tile over the blade sideways? Definitely use a fence on the side that the blade would push towards.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Be easier to make the thin set a little thicker under the low tiles.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

ToolSeeker said:


> Be easier to make the thin set a little thicker under the low tiles.


Hard to do when the thin ones are already installed!

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## omgdiddy (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah, I totally would have done that if I had known this was a possibility. I thought a reputable company would have better manufacturing tolerances than this! Lesson learned I guess...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nope not a chance, from lot to lot, colors change, sizes change, material content changes.

A person might as well have bought two different brands and try to match them.

Not very likely!


ED


----------

